# Natural alternative to the arms reach?!



## Li27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,

I'm in need of some advice..... I'm pregnant with my first and am due in April. I've gotten a crib with an organic mattress (I HATE the idea of all the chemicals) set up in the "baby's room" but I do want to have the baby near me for her first few months. I like the idea of the arms reach co-sleeper (or the mini one) but I can't stand how synthetic and "plastic-y" they are. I know that I could buy a small organic mattress to fit it, but I've looked at the co-sleepers in the store and the mattresses that come with it are stuck to a board and I just can't envision what to do with the organic one - because if I took off the one that comes with it, then there is no support for the softer organic one. And just putting it on top surely wouldn't eliminate all teh chemicals from underneath from coming through.... Perhaps I am overthinking this issue.....! Any suggestions?

Or, is there another alternative for keeping the baby near me without having her in the same bed?????? A bassinet on the floor seems far away and I don't think I'd like constantly getting up.

Ideas?

Thanks!
Liana


----------



## tankgirlhi (Apr 2, 2007)

I know a lot of people just use their crib with the side taken off and lined up with their bed. I've heard that you can use a couple of bungee cords under the mattresses to hold it secure so it doesn't move away from the bed. Maybe someone will post a pic of their setup.


----------



## ladyleigh (Dec 5, 2006)

there are wooden co-sleeper type beds. i think they might be advertised in the back of mothering mag. my friend's husband made one for them.

fwiw- i didn't think i would want my son in bed but that first night there was no way i was letting him out of my arms and it just feels so natural for him to still be there. i wish i hadn't spent the money (i went mini co-sleeper and organic mattress. its used to hold pillows and clean laundry). even when i try to put him in the co-sleeper (for alone time with dh) he wakes up. i think its because the sheets are cold and its awkward to move him even that little bit.

we're going to get a king size bed.


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with the pp. You've got nothing to lose in just waiting to see how you feel about a Family Bed first....then make alternate sleeping arrangements after baby arrives...you may save alot of uneccessarily spent money.
Better yet, invest in some great baby carriers and a few breastfeeding classes instead


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

you could use your crib to side car it like this http://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/index.htm


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the arm's reach organic mattress--it comes with a hard backing, so you just put it in place of the mattress that comes with the cosleeper.

I do agree with PPs, though--I spent all the $$ to get the cosleeper and the organic mattress, and we have used it twice! our son just sleeps with us, and the cosleeper houses blankets! We're thinking of trying to transition him into it soon, but so far we wakes up sleeping there. You may want to wait and see what you need. but the cosleeper does work well to put on the side of the bed so I don't worry about him rolling off... it also has a lot of good storage underneath!


----------



## Li27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their different advice. I think I'll consider either a wooden side car option (I just found one on the arms reach site - think it's new, but now just can't figure out if they ship to Canada!), or an organic mattress for the mini co-sleeper. I know the baby will likely end up in bed with us for short periods, I just don't think this will work for us for longer periods..... but I know I won't want to put her down the hall in her crib. So, we'll see how it goes. I'm a bit of a "preparer" so I'll decide on some type of "beside the bed" set up and go from there!

And great pics of the crib "sidecar" option - wow, I've never seen something like that before! Very clever.

Liana


----------



## srayking (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the side car. I think we may do that It is a great idea. Exspecially with the bed bridge.


----------



## oliesmama (Jul 27, 2007)

We bought the Arms Reach wooden co-sleeper from someone on CraigsList. We didn't bring DS into the family bed until around 3.5 months. If we have another, I'll skip the co-sleeper I think. In fact, my plan is to post it on CL again once I get it back from a friend who is borrowing it.

It is a nice piece of furniture, though, if you are considering it. I also didn't care for the look of the plastic version.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the mini co-sleeper and we use it to put the baby in when I need to do something and he is happy to play with his toys in there. He never sleeps in it (his choice, not mine!). I would consider either sidecarring a crib or getting an in-the-bed cosleeper (like the humanity cosleeper). I still think the cosleeper is great, but any rolling bassinet would really do for what we use it for.

FWIW I couldn't stand to sleep seperate from my baby, the family bed is a blessing and a joy! I have been able to get so much more sleep and it is so cuddly and nice.


----------



## ndigiorgio (Jun 9, 2005)

I have the Humanity Family Bed thingy. It's great but with a toddler we are getting a co-sleeper just in case. I don't want to expose the baby to the not-so-gentle ministrations of my 3-yr-old even though she has transitioned to her own bed/room.

The other thing is--when your baby can sit up he/she can tumble right over the pillow portion of the Humanity Family Bed. My daughter did and it was scary. But I guess you can say the same thing about anything with a shallow enclosure.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

I know a lot of people just use their crib with the side taken off and lined up with their bed. I've heard that you can use a couple of bungee cords under the mattresses to hold it secure so it doesn't move away from the bed. *Maybe someone will post a pic of their setup*.
That is what we have done. Here is a photo - though not a very good one lol...

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1215/...17a482.jpg?v=0


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

We are planning to side car our crib soon rather than buying a co-sleeper. DD still won't sleep without touching me, but I'm hoping we can transition her into the sidecar situation at some point so that mommy can sleep better!

I'm a preparer, too, and didn't think we'd co-sleep, but here we are!


----------

